

How much money is there hidden in US's sofas? - tudorizer

"It happens to all of us: accidentally dropping a quarter or dime between the cushions of our sofas and we forget about it or it just slips out of our pockets. How much money is wasted like that in the entire US?"<p>This might sound as a joke, but I'm thinking of asking this as an interview question for my next tech employee. Is it too crazy and open ended? Got any smart answers?
======
bdfh42
I can't even begin to imagine working for a company that thought anything like
this would make a good interview question.

~~~
tudorizer
Why not? There is no right or wrong answer, just something to make get the
creative and logica juice flowing. The answer can be anything from a joke to
an elaborated equation.

------
grab
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2524176>

